# 1983 C&C 29 Mk11 Keel Bolt Question



## Capt Ed (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello, I'm a new member, & I just purchased a (1983) C&C 29 MK11 sailboat, I have to re-torque the keel bolts on this boat prior to launching in spring 2012. At present I can't get to the boat, but I would like to know from another knowledgable owner, as to how many keel bolts there are on this boat, also what size of bolts/nuts they are & finally, what is the torque value of these bolts, all specific information on this exact boat would be most appreciated.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Have you posted the question here?

C&C Yachts - C&C Photo Album & Resource Center

Look down the left hand meny for "Do it Yourself" then the menu after that for Keel bolt torque specs.. you will have to find out the bolt sizes, though. That info may well be here somewhere too.


----------



## Capt Ed (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello Faster, there's not much of the specific help I'm looking for there, I did see that link, but it covers a variety of boats & not specific to my needs, thanks anyhow. Ed


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Actually it gives the torque specs (and wrench sizes) for all models, depending on keel bolt size.. as I mentioned you'll have to find out what size your bolts are somehow - but the torque requirements will be based on keel bolt diameter and material, not boat model or brand.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

If you can obtain the manual for your boat from that it will have the bolt torque specs. We have them in our C&C 35 manual. You can download the manual from the C&C owners site which I woulkd recommend joining anyway. Also for technical information call South Shore yachts as they have many of the older C&C parts in stock and work on them extensively as their are quite a few on the Great Lakes.

Dave 

Dave


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

On my C&C30 Mk 1 I believe there are 4 keel bolts (maybe 5). What I'm sure of is they are 1" diameter and are torqued to 350 ft lbs.
To actually torque them to specs, you'll need a deep well 1-1/2" socket (if the bolts are 1") and a torque multiplier or one heluva big torque wrench. I actually bought a torque multiplier and the deep well socket to allow use of my 1/2" torque wrench with 3/4" adapters to fit the socket and torque multiplier. It cost me about $175 for the tools.
If I had it to do over again, I'd let the yard do it, although I don't think they had the tools anyway.
They really needed it. They were just beyond hand tight and the C&C smile required yearly patching. Since torquing to specs, the smile has not reappeared.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a C&C 29-II (85). There are 5 total keel bolts with 2 different sizes of bolts as I recall. The 5th one is in the mast step. Also it is very important that the drain holes in the hidden small bilge under the mast step be open so that any residual water can drain into the regular bilge. There should be two 1/8' holes in the forward wall of your bilge. Unfortunately I can't recall the diameters of bolts and my boat is under wraps for the winter.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

msmith10 said:


> On my C&C30 Mk 1 I believe there are 4 keel bolts (maybe 5). What I'm sure of is they are 1" diameter and are torqued to 350 ft lbs.
> To actually torque them to specs, you'll need a deep well 1-1/2" socket (if the bolts are 1") and a torque multiplier or one heluva big torque wrench. I actually bought a torque multiplier and the deep well socket to allow use of my 1/2" torque wrench with 3/4" adapters to fit the socket and torque multiplier. It cost me about $175 for the tools.
> If I had it to do over again, I'd let the yard do it, although I don't think they had the tools anyway.
> They really needed it. They were just beyond hand tight and the C&C smile required yearly patching. Since torquing to specs, the smile has not reappeared.


Check around and you can probably rent a +size torque ratchet and sockets. I got them at my local Ace hardware rental.

The info for all older C&C models is on the CNCphotoalmum.com The torque fl/lbs is listed by bolt/stud size.

KEEL BOLT TORQUE SPECIFICATIONS
MODEL SIZE	BOLT DIAMETER	FOOT POUNDS	SOCKET NUT
MEGA ONLY	3/4"	90	1-1/8"
C&C 40	1-1/4"	450	1-7/8"
ALL OTHER	1/2"	80	3/4"
MODELS	3/4"	250	1-1/8"
1"	350	1-1/2"


----------



## Capt Ed (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you MSMITH10, you're the closest to answering my specific question, although it's not the 29.MK11. I was hoping someone would have the actual manual on the (1983) C&C 29 MK11 which would give me the exact information I'm looking for :-
How many bolts
What size bolts, including nut size
The speficic torque for those bolts
I may have to finish up buying the manual to get the specific acurate information I'm looking for. Thanks everyone else for replying, Ed


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Capt Ed I have the actual C&C 29-11 manual. Unfortunately it is not that good when it comes to details regarding the keel boats. I will send you a scan of the keel boat diagram when I'm back to my office at home late today. It does not give you any details on the keel boat size or specs. The torque figure cited in an earlier post are accurate. I'm guessing that the 2 sizes of bolts are 3/4" and 1". You will probably have to measure your to be sure. I had my fiberglass retorqued my bolts when he faired the keel. I do know you will need a 3/4" ratchet, breaker bar, and a pretty big torque wrench to do the job. I do have a complete service manual for the Yanmar 2GMf if you need it. Let me know. Here is another site with some more info on the boat. C&C 29 Mark II Resource Site


----------



## Liquorice (Nov 28, 2007)

Join the e-mail discussion list on:
C&C Yachts - C&C Photo Album & Resource Center

There are more CnC 29 owners on there than you can shake a stick at.
Huge membership and knowledgeable about CnC specifics.

While your at it, buy a manual on the site, it's only $25 and you're going to need it.

sam


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

Capt Ed said:


> Thank you MSMITH10, you're the closest to answering my specific question, although it's not the 29.MK11. I was hoping someone would have the actual manual on the (1983) C&C 29 MK11 which would give me the exact information I'm looking for :-
> How many bolts
> What size bolts, including nut size
> The speficic torque for those bolts
> I may have to finish up buying the manual to get the specific acurate information I'm looking for. Thanks everyone else for replying, Ed


I believe the information given has been "accurate". It's your boat, go and measure them yourself then come back with a more reasonable attitude.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is the pic from the manual. The area under the forward bolt is sealed off. It can collect water which can freeze and cause serious damage. Be sure the the drainage holes are clear Enlarge the holes if necessary.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

The pic didn't seem to load. Here it is again.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is a better illustration of what I'm talking about. There are 2 very small drain holes. Rain goes down inside of the mast and gets in the sealed compartment around mast step mounting bolts. The drain holes are easily clogged and must be opened up for winter storage.


----------



## Capt Ed (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello Sandusky Sailor, thank you so much for your very specific information on the C&C 29 MK11 keel bolts. I made a special 100 mile trip to my boat location today, & sure enough, there are (5) bolts, (2) are 3/4" & the other
(3) are 1" which will require a 1-1/8" socket for the 3/4" size bolt & 1-1/2" socket for the 1" size. I will be renting the appropriate torque multiplier to do the job, the 3/4" bolt will be torqued to 250 ft.lbs. & the 1" will be torqued to 350ft.lbs.
I have also aquired the boat manual & also the engine manual, so everything is just peachy for me now, thanks to everyone for their input, Ed


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

Be careful with that torque multiplier. That's a lot of force- torque up in steps like a cylinder head. Of course, if a keel bolt snaps, better on the hard than on the water. You may want to remove the nuts (1 at a time) before tightening down to caulk around the bolts if there's any space around them as they pass thru the keel stub. There should be large washers between the nuts and the epoxy bed of the keel stub- if not, make some plates to seat the nuts down.
If you have any separation at the keel/hull joint, clean it out with a narrow tool (hacksaw blade?) and caulk with 4200 (or 5200 is probably OK here) before tightening.


----------



## Capt Ed (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks MSmith10, thanks for your input, & thanks to all who helped me with their positive replies on my thread, it is much appreciated, Ed


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Like I said before join the c an c group owners on line. The website has PDF files of all c and c manuals to download. Cost 25 dollars


----------



## Captain Bob (Feb 20, 2012)

*C & C 29-2 Keel Bolts*

The company that I used to work for made these keels for C & C.

The keel drawings show the following bolts...
1 bolt - 1/2 " diameter 
3 bolts - 1" diameter 
1 bolt - 3/4 " diameter

No torques are given

The drawings are dated August 1982 
Shows a keel weight of 2711 pounds
Drawings shoe design sections for the keel if anyone wants to fair a keel


----------



## SPC (Nov 26, 2009)

If I were you, I would test whatever torque wrench you decide to use. The only bolts that I have stripped in my car hobby work have been done with a torque wrench. I'm not sure how you strip a 1 inch bolt but I'm pretty sure that it would be done with a torque multiplier and these would be bolts that you really don't want to strip. 

A 350 test would be accomplished by hanging your mother-in-law one foot from the bolt (axis of rotation) or you could use a 175 lb person 2 feet from the bolt or do the math for whatever weight and breaker bar that you have using a fixed test bolt. 

Just kidding about the mother-in-law BTW, mine is a wonderful woman and very svelte.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SPC said:


> Just kidding about the mother-in-law BTW, mine is a wonderful woman and very svelte.


.... and (hopefully) neither wife nor M-i-L read the forums!


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

1981 
C&C 30 MK1
I guess I will be needing to look at my new old boats smile as well. Hope is not got one. Nice to know there is a need to look though.


----------

